# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΟΙ ΑΓΙΟΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΙ ΤΗΣ 20ης ΜΑΪΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΙΟΝΙΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ

## george_kerkyra

*Το πέρασμα του Αγίου Νικολάου από τα Ιόνια νησιά*Ο προστάτης των θαλασσινών Άγιος Νικόλαος είναι από τους προσφιλέστερους Αγίους της Χριστιανοσύνης και έζησε στα τέλη του 3ου με αρχές του 4ου μ.Χ. αιώνα στη Λυκία της Μικράς Ασίας. Επίσκοπος Μύρων μέχρι την κοίμησή του, η οποία γιορτάζεται στις 6 Δεκέμβρη, το σκήνωμά του βρίσκεται στη φερώνυμη Βασιλική στο Bari της γειτονικής Ιταλίας, όπου έφθασε το Μάη του 1087 μεταφερμένο από κληρικούς και λαϊκούς της πόλης αυτής.

*Στη Ζάκυνθο: η αρχαιότερη θρησκευτική γιορτή*
Το πλοίο το οποίο μετέφερε το λείψανο του Αγίου, συνοδευόμενο από άλλα δύο,  σταμάτησε σε διάφορα λιμάνια της Μικράς Ασίας, σε νησιά του Αιγαίου, σε  πόλεις της Πελοποννήσου και στις 10 Μάη του 1087 έφτασε στη Ζάκυνθο (η οποία μπορεί να ταυτιστεί με τη Συκέα που αναφέρεται στο σχετικό με την ανακομιδή του λειψάνου κείμενο) και παρέμεινε για σύντομο διάστημα πιθανόν κοντά στο ακρωτήρι Σχοινάρι όπου και υπάρχουν ερείπια παλαιοχριστιανικής εκκλησίας  στη μνήμη του.
Η ανάμνηση του περάσματος του ιερού λειψάνου από το νησί γιορτάζεται ως σήμερα με μεγάλη λαμπρότητα στις 10 Μάη με πολλά πανηγύρια κυρίως στην ύπαιθρο του νησιού, ενώ η γιορτή θεωρείται ότι έχει καθιερωθεί πριν ακόμα το 16ο αιώνα. Το μόνο γνωστό σχετικό στοιχείο είναι η σχετική ακολουθία η οποία συντέθηκε από το ζακυνθινό υμνογράφο Γεώργιο Ιωαννούλη και τυπώθηκε στη Βενετία το 1797.
Δυστυχώς, η αρχαιότητα του γεγονότος του περάσματος του Αγίου και οι καταστροφές λόγω των σεισμών, εξαφάνισαν κάθε αρχειακό τεκμήριο στερώντας μας από σαφείς σχετικές πληροφορίες.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια επίκεντρο του εορτασμού είναι η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου των Σχίνων στο χωριό Φιολίτης ενώ την ίδια μέρα γιορτάζουν επίσημα και τα χωριά Σκουλικάδο, Τραγάκι, Μουζάκι, Σαρακινάδο, Κουκουναρία, Καμπί  και τελούνται αναστάσιμες λειτουργίες σε όλες τις εκκλησίες του Αγίου Νικολάου. Την ίδια μέρα γιορτάζει επίσημα και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος του Μώλου στη «χώρα».
Στη Ζάκυνθο, το όνομα Νικόλαος είναι από τα πλέον διαδεδομένα και δεν υπάρχει χωριό σtο νησί που να μην έχει έστω και ένα εκκλησάκι αφιερωμένο στον θαυματουργό ιεράρχη.

*Στην Κεφαλονιά: Νότια της Σάμης*Ο κληρικός Νικηφόρος από το Μπάρι μας αφηγείται περί το 1089, στο έργο του  _Historiae_ _translationis_ = _Ιστορίες Ανακομιδής_, το μελαγχολικό ταξίδι του Αγίου Νικολάου από τα Μύρα της Λυκίας στο Μπάρι, που πραγματοποιήθηκε την άνοιξη του έτους 1087.  Σύμφωνα με την αφήγηση αυτή, η αποστολή των Μπαρέζων ναυτικών και ιερέων που ακολουθούσαν, ξεκίνησε το δειλινό της 20ης Απριλίου από την Αντριακή, το λιμάνι των Μύρων, και έφτασε στο Μπάρι το δειλινό της Κυριακής της 9ης Μαΐου. Αφού πέρασαν από το Κάκκαβο, τη Μεγίστη, τα Πάταρα, γενέτειρα του Αγίου, την Πέρδικκα, το Μακρύ, το Τσερεσάνο (ίσως τη σημερινή Αστυπάλαια), τη Μήλο, τη Στάφνο ή Παραπόλλα, τη Μονεμβασιά και τη Μεθώνη αγκυροβόλησαν την 1η Μαΐου στη Συκέα.
Ο Δομινικανός μοναχός και μελετητής του Αγίου Νικολάου P. Gerardo Cioffari δεν μπόρεσε να προσδιορίσει που ακριβώς βρίσκεται η Συκέα. Θεωρούμε πως η Μεσαιωνική Συκέα ή Συκιά στο θαλάσσιο δρόμο του Ιονίου, βρίσκεται στην ανατολική πλευρά της Κεφαλονιάς, 20 μίλια περίπου νότια της Σάμης, όπου υπάρχει το ακρωτήριο της Συκιάς. Στο φυσικό λιμανάκι υπήρχε η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης και αγκυροβόλησης των καραβιών, λόγω του κατάλληλου θαλάσσιου βάθους. Επίσης υπήρχε και επικοινωνία με την ενδοχώρα από μονοπάτια.
Είναι πολύ πιθανόν η αποστολή των Μπαρέζων με το Λείψανο του Αγίου Νικολάου, να παρέμειναν στην Κεφαλονιά λίγες μέρες, από δύο μέχρι τέσσερις. Σύμφωνα με ιστορικές πηγές, κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του δέχτηκε την προσκύνηση και τον ασπασμό των κατοίκων. Η λαϊκή παράδοση θέλει το Άγιο Λείψανο στο μοναστήρι των Αγίων Φανέντων, όπου κατέληξε η αποστολή από φόβο προς τους Αγαρηνούς. Εκεί το Λείψανο έτυχε μεγάλων τιμών από τους μοναχούς. Ας σημειωθεί εδώ ότι πλησίον της Μονής των Αγίων Φανέντων σώζονται ερείπια μεταβυζαντινού κοιμητηριακού ναΐσκου αφιερωμένου στον μαγιάτικο Άι Νικόλα. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η τοιχογραφία στην αριστερή αψίδα του ιερού όπου εικονίζεται η Κοίμηση του Αγίου. Στο βουνό της Αγίας Κυριακής επίσης, στην περιοχή της Ερίσσου, υπήρχε μέχρι το 1953, οπότε έπεσε από τους σεισμούς, εκκλησία αφιερωμένη στον Μαγιάτικο Άι Νικόλα. Τέλος, σύμφωνα με μια τρίτη δοξασία το Άγιο Λείψανο πέρασε και από το Ληξούρι. Στην Κεφαλονιά πολλά είναι τα εκκλησάκια εκείνα που μαρτυρούν το πέρασμα του Λειψάνου, μιας και γιορτάζουν το γεγονός στις 10 ή στις 20 Μαΐου.
Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω και σε συνδυασμό με την ύπαρξη τριών Ιερών Ακολουθιών, οι οποίες ψάλλονται στις 10 ή στις 20 Μαΐου στην Κεφαλονιά, καθώς και του μεγάλου αριθμού εικόνων και τοιχογραφιών, αποδεικνύουν ότι το Λείψανο του Αγίου Νικολάου όχι μόνο πέρασε από το νησί αλλά έγινε δεκτό από τους κατοίκους με τέτοια έκφραση πίστης και λατρείας που μέχρι σήμερα ο χρόνος δεν κατάφερε να αλλοιώσει.

*Στην Κέρκυρα, προς το τέλος του ταξιδιού*Στο τελευταίο τμήμα του ταξιδιού τους, τα πλοία με το σκήνωμα κατάπλευσαν στις 20 Μάη στην Κέρκυρα και πιθανότατα αγκυροβόλησαν διαδοχικά σε τρία σημεία: Στο Καρδάκι για ύδρευση, στη βορειοανατολική ακτή της πόλης (όπου σήμερα η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου των Λουτρών και η πύλη του Αγιου Νικολάου) και κάπου στην περιοχή της Κουλούρας. Για το γεγονός συντέθηκε αργότερα, το 1719, και τυπώθηκε στη Βενετία, σχετική ακολουθία (η αρχαιότερη από όσες γνωρίζουμε, η οποία μάλιστα ανατυπώθηκε στην Κεφαλονιά το 1851 και το 1859) από τον ιερέα Βίκτορα Κλαπατζαρά.
Η ανάμνηση του περάσματος του λειψάνου του Αγίου από την Κέρκυρα ήταν ζωντανή  έξι αιώνες αργότερα όταν ο ιστορικός Ανδρές Μάρμορας ανάφερε το γεγονός στην «Ιστορία της Κέρκυρας» (1672) και έγραφε ότι: Το πλοίο με το λείψανο έφτασε στην Κέρκυρα λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση των Νορμανδών υπό το Ροβέρτο Γυισκάρδο και στην προϋπάντησή του συνέδραμε όλος ο λαός με τον κλήρο και τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο. Το άγιο λείψανο τοποθετήθηκε σε μαρμάρινη πλάκα για να προσκυνήσει ο λαός και σε ανάμνηση του γεγονότος της διάβασης από το νησί χτίστηκαν εκκλησίες αφιερωμένες στον θαλασσινό Άγιο οι οποίες γιόρταζαν στις 20 Μάη. Η ημερομηνία αυτή κατά τη διάρκεια της Βενετοκρατίας είχε διπλή και σημαντικότατη σημασία καθώς συνέπιπτε με την επέτειο της παράδοσης του νησιού στη Γαληνοτάτη στις 20 Μάη του 1386.  
Να σημειώσουμε ότι σε όλο το νησί υπάρχουν περίπου 75 εκκλησίες αφιερωμένες στον Άγιο Νικόλαο από τις οποίες οι τρεις στην πόλη (Άγιος Νικόλαος των Λουτρών όπου πιστεύεται ότι έγινε το προσκύνημα και γιορτάζει στις 20 Μάη, Άγιος Νικόλαος των Γερόντων στο Καμπιέλο και Άγιος Νικόλαος των Ξένων στη Γαρίτσα). 

______________________
Το κείμενο για το πέρασμα του σκηνώματος από την Κεφαλονιά οφείλεται στον κ. Νίκο Μπούκα, επίκουρο καθηγητή στο Τμήμα Τεχνολογίας Ήχου και Μουσικών Οργάνων του Α.Τ.Ε.Ι. Ιονίων Νήσων και περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία από σχετική εκτεταμένη μελέτη του.

*ΠΗΓΕΣ:*

_Ακολουθία εις την πάροδον του ιερού λειψάνου του εν Αγίοις πατρός ημών Νικολάου_ κ.τ.λ., Ενετίησιν, 1797_Βυζαντινή και μεταβυζαντινή τέχνη στην Κέρκυρα_, Ιερά Μητρόπολη Κερκύρας και Παξών και Διαποντίων Νήσων, Κέρκυρα, 1994.Ιστοσελίδα http://www.basilicasannicola.it/ (με φωτογραφίες της Βασιλικής του Αγίου Νικολάου στο Bari)Καρύδης Σπύρος, _Εκκλησιαστική γεωγραφία της Κέρκυρας τον19ο αιώνα_, Απόστροφος, Κέρκυρα, 2004.Κατσαρός Σπύρος, «Οι Άγιοι Νικόλαοι της 20ης Μαϊου», στα _Χρονικά των Κορυφών_, τ. 2ος, Κέρκυρα, 1979Σκιαδόπουλος Ιωάννης πρ., «Οι δημοτικοί ναοί της Κέρκυρας», στο περιοδικό _Η Κερκυραία_, Κέρκυρα, Οκτώβρης 1979.Τζιβάρα Παναγιώτα, «Η πρόσληψη της εικόνας των βενετών κυριάρχων μέσα από ένα υμνογραφικό κείμενο: Η ακολουθία του Αγίου Νικολάου, όχημα εξύμνησης της Γαληνοτάτης», στον _Αφιερωματικό τόμο στον Μητροπολίτη Μαρωνείας και Κομοτηνής κ. Δαμασκηνό_, Κομοτηνή, 2006.Φλεμοτόμος Διονύσης, «Το πέρασμα του ιερού λειψάνου του Αγίου Νικολάου από τη Ζάκυνθο», στο _‘Αγιοι και εκκλησιαστικές προσωπικότητες στη Ζάκυνθο_, Πρακτικά Συνεδρίου (Ζάκυνθος 6-9 Νοέμβρη 1997), τ. Β΄, Αθήνα, 1999.

*Eφημερίδα ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ Κέρκυρας 6-12-2009*

----------

